# Anybody using the Makita 3901 biscuit joiner?



## imhotep531 (Oct 5, 2011)

I recently bought the Makita 3901 biscuit joiner on Amazon after reading lots of reviews about it and others like the Porter Cable 557 and Dewalt model. Several people commented about the plastic fence on the PC and the Dewalt got very mixed reviews. The Makita on the other hand got praise for the precise depth gauge and I liked the metal fence vs the plastic on the PC. So I went with the Makita.

Then not two days later I read an article in Wood magazine where they compared all three of these joiners along with several others. Bad timing! The article actually rated the Makita low because, in their words, the fence is sloppy and was impossible to align parallel with the blade. This is the total opposite of the reviews on Amazon so maybe Wood magazine got a lemon?

Just curious if anyone else would care to share their experiences with the Makita 3901. It looks like a great tool but now I'm worried about the fence.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

aligning the fence is a little touchy but doable. make setup blocks for the different thickness stock is the easiest way.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not too late to get your money back. Just tell them it's defective. Then take the money and buy a slot cutter for your router, just in case you ever think you need a biscuit, and make a spline instead.












 







.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

imhotep531 said:


> ... the fence is sloppy and was impossible to align parallel with the blade.


I have the 3901 and have not found this to be a problem. As a matter of fact I just walked out to the garage, took my 3901 and purposely moved the fence out of alignment. I then promptly reset it to 0 degrees. Then I did it a second time just to be sure. The cam was solid, no slop and easy to adjust. You hold the fence in position with one hand and tighten the cam lock with the other. 

Can't explain why the fine folks at Wood magazine had a problem with it. Maybe Makita didn't spend enough in advertizing that month but I think the 3901 is fine robust joiner.


----------



## tone wolf (Aug 5, 2020)

I've had a makita 3901 for twenty years or more with no problems what so ever and would highly recommend it in fact i'm shopping for a new blade for it ,first blade since i brought it
ihope this is some help 

Tony


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

tone wolf said:


> I've had a makita 3901 for twenty years or more with no problems what so ever and would highly recommend it in fact i'm shopping for a new blade for it ,first blade since i brought it
> ihope this is some help
> 
> Tony



You are 9 years late with your comment.


George


----------

